# GMX Datenschutz



## Maenniken (24 August 2008)

Hi Leute!

Ich frage mich ob GMX vielleicht an dubiose Firmen, wie die Payball Payment GmbH, die mir per E-Mail schon zwei Mahnungen zugeschickt hat, auch meine Adressdaten weitergibt. Die Datenschutzerklärung von GMX hört sich ganz danach an. Ich hoffe es hat was genützt, dass ich die Daten schnell geändert habe...

Mir macht vor allem folgende Zeile Sorgen:

"GMX darf Abrechnungsdaten an andere Diensteanbieter und Dritte übermitteln, soweit dies zur Ermittlung des Entgelts und zur Abrechnung mit dem Nutzer erforderlich ist."


--------------------


Die Datenschutzerklärung der GMX GmbH:

Adress- und Negativdaten werden an andere Konzernunternehmen und eine zentrale Datei übermittelt, die von der United Internet AG zum Zwecke des Schutzes aller Konzernunternehmen geführt wird. Anderen Konzernunternehmen werden diese Daten bei berechtigtem Interesse zweckgebunden zur Verfügung gestellt.
Zur Begründung und Abwicklung eines Vertragsverhältnisses sind in der Regel Name, Anschrift, Geburtsdatum, E-Mail-Adresse, gegebenenfalls Telefonnummer und Bankverbindung sowie Passwort des Nutzers erforderlich (Bestandsdaten). Diese Daten werden in der Regel in elektronischen Bestellformularen erhoben.
Darüber hinaus kann der Kunde freiwillig weitere Daten, zum Beispiel zu seinen Hobbys, Interessen etc. angeben. Anhand dieser Daten wählt GMX bei den werbefinanzierten Tarifen für den Kunden passende Werbeeinblendungen aus. Eine Datenübermittlung an Dritte erfolgt dabei nicht.
Auf ihren Internet-Seiten setzt GMX so genannte "Session Cookies" ein. Dies sind kleine Textdateien, die die Wiedererkennung eines Nutzers während einer Sitzung ermöglichen. Die Cookies werden im Browser gespeichert und beim Schließen des Browsers in der Regel gelöscht. Anhand der Cookies ist keine persönliche Identifikation eines Nutzers möglich.
GMX darf die Anschrift und E-Mail-Adresse ihrer Kunden für die Versendung von Mitteilungen zur Beratung der Kunden, zur Werbung für eigene Angebote und zur Marktforschung verwenden. Der Kunde kann der Versendung weiterer Nachrichten jederzeit schriftlich an GMX GmbH, Datenschutz, Frankfurter Ring 129, 80807 München oder elektronisch an [email protected] widersprechen. GMX sperrt die Daten des Kunden dann für diesen Zweck.
Bestandsdaten, die im Rahmen eines Vertragsverhältnisses über Telekommunikationsdienste erhoben wurden, werden in der Regel mit Ablauf des auf die Beendigung des Vertragsverhältnisses folgenden Kalenderjahres gelöscht oder ggf. gesperrt.
Der Nutzer wird darauf hingewiesen, dass zu einer Domain-Registrierung die Übermittlung bestimmter personenbezogener Daten, in der Regel Name und Anschrift, an die entsprechenden nationalen oder internationalen Registrierungsstellen und die Veröffentlichung in den von jedermann abrufbaren Whois-Datenbanken erforderlich ist. Für die Registrierung einer ".de-Domain" zum Beispiel werden derzeit Namen und Anschriften des Domain-Inhabers, des administrativen und technischen Ansprechpartners sowie des Zonenverwalters und darüber hinaus Telefon- und Telefaxnummer sowie E-Mail-Adresse des technischen Ansprechpartners und des Zonenverwalters an die DENIC eG, Frankfurt/Main, übermittelt und in der DENIC-Datenbank unter www.denic.de im Internet veröffentlicht.
Nutzungsdaten, wie zum Beispiel Angaben über Beginn, Ende und Umfang der Nutzung bestimmter Teledienste durch einen Nutzer, beziehungsweise Verkehrsdaten bei E-Mail-Diensten, werden nur erhoben, verarbeitet und genutzt, soweit dies erforderlich ist, um die Inanspruchnahme dieser Dienste zu ermöglichen und abzurechnen. In der Regel werden dabei Datum und Uhrzeit sowie Zeitzone des Beginns und Endes der Nutzung, der Umfang in Bytes, die Nutzer-IP-Adresse und die Art des in Anspruch genommenen Tele- beziehungsweise Telekommunikationsdienstes erfasst.
Nutzungs- beziehungsweise Verkehrsdaten werden in der Regel nach Beendigung des Nutzungsvorgangs beziehungsweise der Verbindung gelöscht. Soweit die Nutzungs- beziehungsweise Verkehrsdaten für Abrechnungszwecke erforderlich sind (Abrechnungsdaten), werden sie längstens bis zu sechs Monate nach Versendung der Rechnung gespeichert, darüber hinaus nur, wenn und solange der Nutzer Einwendungen gegen die Rechnung erhebt oder die Rechnung trotz Zahlungsaufforderung nicht bezahlt.
Werden personenbezogene Daten zur Erfüllung bestehender gesetzlicher, satzungsmäßiger oder vertraglicher Aufbewahrungsfristen benötigt, sperrt GMX die Daten.
GMX darf Abrechnungsdaten an andere Diensteanbieter und Dritte übermitteln, soweit dies zur Ermittlung des Entgelts und zur Abrechnung mit dem Nutzer erforderlich ist. GMX ist berechtigt, die Abrechnungsdaten des Nutzers an einen mit dem Einzug des Entgelts beauftragten Dritten zu übermitteln, soweit es für diesen Zweck erforderlich ist.
GMX verwendet anonyme Informationen über die Nutzung von Telemediendiensten zur Bewertung, Verbesserung und Vermarktung von Telemediendiensten. Die Informationen lassen keinen Rückschluss auf einen einzelnen Nutzer zu.
GMX setzt hierfür Cookies ein, sofern die Browsereinstellungen den Einsatz von Cookies zulassen. Die Cookies enthalten keine personenbezogenen Daten, sondern lediglich eine anonyme, automatisch generierte, zufällige Zahl. Eine persönliche Identifikation des Nutzers ist anhand der Cookies nicht möglich.
Bei Vorliegen tatsächlicher Anhaltspunkte ist GMX berechtigt, die Daten zu erheben und zu verwenden, die zum Aufdecken sowie Unterbinden von rechtswidrigen Inanspruchnahmen und zur Durchsetzung ihrer Ansprüche gegenüber dem Nutzer erforderlich sind. Bei E-Mail-Accounts wird zu Datensicherungszwecken die Nutzer-IP-Adresse und der Zeitpunkt des jeweils letzten Zugriffs (Login) protokolliert. Bei jedem neuen Zugriff werden die Daten des vorherigen Zugriffs gelöscht. Die Daten des letzten Zugriffs werden gelöscht, wenn der E-Mail-Account ein Jahr lang nicht genutzt wird.
Soweit erforderlich, ist GMX berechtigt, zum Erkennen, Eingrenzen oder Beseitigen von Störungen oder Fehlern an Telekommunikationsanlagen die Bestands- und Verkehrsdaten der Teilnehmer und Nutzer zu erheben und zu verwenden.
Nach Maßgabe der hierfür geltenden Bestimmungen ist GMX berechtigt, Auskunft an Strafverfolgungsbehörden und Gerichte für Zwecke der Strafverfolgung zu erteilen.
GMX erteilt dem Nutzer auf Verlangen unentgeltlich und unverzüglich Auskunft über die zu seiner Person gespeicherten Daten. Die Auskunft kann auf Verlangen des Nutzers auch elektronisch erteilt werden.

(c) 2006 GMX


----------



## katzenjens (24 August 2008)

*AW: GMX Datenschutz*



> GMX darf Abrechnungsdaten an andere Diensteanbieter und Dritte übermitteln, soweit dies zur Ermittlung des Entgelts und zur Abrechnung mit dem Nutzer erforderlich ist.


Auch wenn GMX sicherlich nicht die Daten an Payball übermittelt, sollte man dort mal hinterfragen was der Satz bedeutet. Da auch ich bei GMX bin, mit einem kostenpflichtigen Account, werde ich nachfragen.

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## Brest (25 August 2008)

*AW: GMX Datenschutz*



> "GMX darf Abrechnungsdaten an andere Diensteanbieter und Dritte übermitteln, soweit dies zur Ermittlung des Entgelts und zur Abrechnung mit dem Nutzer erforderlich ist."


Es geht hier um GMX-eigene kostenpflichtige Services oder solchen Firmen, die Dienste über GMX anbieten (sofern es solche gibt) und mit GMX in einem vertraglichen Verhältnis stehen. Payball gehört da sicher nicht dazu. 

Payball hat seine eigene "Abrechnung" und hat mit GMX nix zu tun.

Trotzdem ist dieser Satz hinterfragenswert.


----------



## Tilo (25 August 2008)

*AW: GMX Datenschutz*

Bin schon sehr lange bei GMX mit div.kostenfreien und kostenpflichtigen Diensten und habe bisher noch NIE Probleme gehabt mit der Abrechnung oder der Weitergabe von persönlichen Daten...
Aber es stimmt schon. lieber dreimal nachfragen, als einmal auf die sprichwörtliche Schnauze fallen. Der Erste postet die Antwort von GMX auf die Frage hier im Forum...


----------



## Maenniken (25 August 2008)

*AW: GMX Datenschutz*



Brest schrieb:


> Es geht hier um GMX-eigene kostenpflichtige Services oder solchen Firmen, die Dienste über GMX anbieten (sofern es solche gibt) und mit GMX in einem vertraglichen Verhältnis stehen. Payball gehört da sicher nicht dazu.
> 
> Payball hat seine eigene "Abrechnung" und hat mit GMX nix zu tun.
> 
> Trotzdem ist dieser Satz hinterfragenswert.


 
Naja, als "Dritte" würde ich aber nicht Dienste zählen, die zu GMX zählen.


----------

